# iPhone on Telus



## RJones (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey everyone, I'm going to florida in december and wanted to buy an iphone. I just wanted to ask you guys to confirm that its not possible to make an iPhone work on Telus since telus uses the CDMA network.

Thanks


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Exactly, not possible. Telus is CDMA vs the required GSM network.


----------



## RJones (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks Great Waka, hopefully a CDMA iPhone will come out or telus will switch to GSM, i'm in a contract with then


----------



## DataGridDotRedraw (Jul 10, 2007)

RJones said:


> Thanks Great Waka, hopefully a CDMA iPhone will come out or telus will switch to GSM, i'm in a contract with then


I hear you. I've got a voice plan under contract with bell so I just added a data plan to my iPhone with rogers until my voice plan contract is finished with Bell. You could do the same, unless you have a data plan (pcmcia card/blackberry/pda) with them too.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

For Telus to switch to GSM, they'd have to overhaul their entire cell tower network. I suspect you'll have to wait until Apple has the time to develop a CDMA version (if they ever do).


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

My contract with Telus ends in February. I'm then planning on switching to Rogers and getting an iPhone. Who knows, they may even officially release it in Canada by then :lmao:


----------



## Tlalande (May 13, 2008)

*Telus switch to GSM?*

Are you mad......that would be the stupidest thing ever. Why on earth you want to switch from cdma/evdo to gsm/edge is beyond me. But w/e your gonna get the iphone anyway because well you just want it. You dont really know why as its clear you havent done too much research about it. If anything you would wait for the 2nd gen iphone to come out. 

Should come equipped with cdma, copy and paste, gps, ect.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Tlalande said:


> Are you mad......that would be the stupidest thing ever. Why on earth you want to switch from cdma/evdo to gsm/edge is beyond me. But w/e your gonna get the iphone anyway because well you just want it. You dont really know why as its clear you havent done too much research about it. If anything you would wait for the 2nd gen iphone to come out.
> 
> Should come equipped with cdma, copy and paste, gps, ect.


I believe it would goes the other way as why would you want to switch from gsm to cdma. gsm has hsdpa, cdma has evdo, basically the same. Just pay out your contract and switch.

Will a Telus Mike Sim Card work on the iPhone? | Canadian iPhone User - iPhoneUser.ca


----------



## Tlalande (May 13, 2008)

*Basically the same.*



ruffdeezy said:


> I believe it would goes the other way as why would you want to switch from gsm to cdma. gsm has hsdpa, cdma has evdo, basically the same. Just pay out your contract and switch.
> 
> Will a Telus Mike Sim Card work on the iPhone? | Canadian iPhone User - iPhoneUser.ca


If you check the reviews gsm is incredibly slow ( data wise ) when it comes to the edge network. Why do you think the iphone put wifi in the phone. Because it cannot access the evdo network or the evdo rev A.

That is a known fact. If your going to get a 1st gen iphone make sure there is wifi everywhere you go. If not than wait for the 2nd gen.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Tlalande said:


> If you check the reviews gsm is incredibly slow ( data wise ) when it comes to the edge network. Why do you think the iphone put wifi in the phone. Because it cannot access the evdo network or the evdo rev A.
> 
> That is a known fact. If your going to get a 1st gen iphone make sure there is wifi everywhere you go. If not than wait for the 2nd gen.


it's quite clear that canada will get the 3g iPhone when it comes out here. They put wifi on it because it's a good feature. Basically cdma is too restrictive and sucks, however edge isn't fantastic.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

A BIG Bonus is that with unlocked phones on GSM you can go anywhere in the world and insert a local SIM card on pay-as-you-go or whatever.. 

With CDMA you are STUCK


----------



## Tlalande (May 13, 2008)

It is true that on gsm you can take a sim card and swap it around the world, however if you look it up the Iphone is unable to use a sim card anywhere else. A Europe iphone can only be used in europe as a US only works in america. Not sure about South America but it works for sure in North America.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Tlalande said:


> It is true that on gsm you can take a sim card and swap it around the world, however if you look it up the Iphone is unable to use a sim card anywhere else. A Europe iphone can only be used in europe as a US only works in america. Not sure about South America but it works for sure in North America.


Incorrect. The iPhone is a quad-band GSM phone, commonly known as a 'world phone'. An unlocked iPhone will work on any GSM network.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

It's _mostly_ true that the phones depend on specific SIM cards. In France, Apple is legally obligated to sell an unlocked version alongside the carrier version. There was a brief moment in which Germans could officially buy an unlocked version as well.

I'm interested in seeing what happens with the 3G iPhone; that edition will be the first offered through multiple carriers in a given country, so Apple may have to make it easier to unlock. It would be odd for an Apple store in a multi-carrier location (like Australia) having to carry separate versions for each provider or make the store hand you a SIM card before you leave.


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

wait till Telus converts to HSPA aka the 3.5G network


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Tlalande said:


> It is true that on gsm you can take a sim card and swap it around the world, however if you look it up the Iphone is unable to use a sim card anywhere else. A Europe iphone can only be used in europe as a US only works in america. Not sure about South America but it works for sure in North America.


Link please.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

ruffdeezy said:


> Link please.


That information is wrong. An unlocked phone will work with any gsm network. Geographical location does not matter. As long as you have the appropriate sim you have access to that network.


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Also... there are rumors in the works that Telus might be switching to GSM in the next couple years. They're waiting for a faster GSM network before making the jump but there's definitely news of it floating around. Can't say where i got it from (part of a confidentiality agreement) but... it might happen..

Cheers.
- Adam


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

*Telus considering GSM - confirmed.*

not really rumors any more (that Telus is CONSIDERING a switch)...



> “Sure we’re analyzing the options,” Robert McFarlane, Telus’ executive vice-president and chief operating officer, told reporters. “We’re taking time to do it prudently.” But, he added, “we have not made a decision yet.”


-May 8, 2008 at a press conference in Calgary following Telus’ annual general meeting

Telus confirms it's pondering switch to GSM > Carriers and Cellular


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

adam.sn said:


> Also... there are rumors in the works that Telus might be switching to GSM in the next couple years. They're waiting for a faster GSM network before making the jump but there's definitely news of it floating around. Can't say where i got it from (part of a confidentiality agreement) but... it might happen..
> 
> Cheers.
> - Adam


they are switching to HSPA ~2010 please joine HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource to remain informed..


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Adrian. said:


> That information is wrong. An unlocked phone will work with any gsm network. Geographical location does not matter. As long as you have the appropriate sim you have access to that network.


totally Correct. When I landed in NZ in March when in Holiday I purchased a SIM card at the Vodafone kiosk and put into my UNLOCKED iPhone. Used for the 3 weeks I was away with no problems. Even had access to the inbuilt SIM applications for the Vodafone network. Ie. Mins remaining, weather reports etc. Pretty cool. 

Also, my calling rate was 45c/min to anywhere in NZ, Aust, UK, US or Canada!! Try and get a rate like that here on Pay As You Go!!


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

Woah, that is a pretty decent rate.


----------



## Mr.Magoo (Oct 28, 2007)

*HSPA & LTE vs. CDMA*

Reco you do your homework on HSPA/LTE vs. EVDO. The simple question is... what is the evolution of EVDO. Don't believe there is one, hence why Verizon (CDMA network) has announced their plans to go LTE (long term evolution).

Verizon Wireless will use LTE for fourth-gen networks | InfoWorld | News | 2007-11-29 | By Stephen Lawson, IDG News Service


----------



## laughatyourlaugh (Oct 6, 2009)

*wait a while*

if you go to the telus page they should be availible in november!
because they are upgrading their network


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

Go here:

http://telusmobility.com/iphone

It looks like November for Belus (Bell and Telus).


----------

